# WinXP Pro: Soundkarte gesucht



## Felix Kunsmann (11. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich hab vor, mir für meinen PC ein neues Boxensystem (5.1) zu kaufen. Hierzu benötige ich auch eine neue Soundkarte (Besitze nur 2.0 onboard).

Eine neue, gute Soundkarte zu finden, wäre kein Problem, wenn da nicht doch ein Problem wäre:
Ich möchte (muss wegen Tätigkeit in einem Webradio) nicht nur in 5.1 zu den Boxen gehen, sondern simultan auch 2.0 an ein externes Mischpult gehen (und von dort aus wieder in den PC zurück). Daher gestaltet sich die suche nach einer passenden Soundkarte schwierig.

Mehrere Soundkarten ist auch nicht möglich, da ich momentan nur einen PCI-Slot frei habe und - wenn ich richtig informiert bin - Windows das in dieser Art auch gar nicht unterstützt.

Welche Soundkarte(hersteller) könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## chmee (11. August 2008)

Ähm, nenn bitte noch ein Infos. Folgendes Problem, dass ich beim Verständnis habe : 5.1 ist eine Sache, 2.0 die Andere. Dieses 2.0 Signal, soll es ein kodiertes DolbySurround werden, das gesendet wird, oder ist die 5.1 unerheblich für die Webradio-Sache ? Ansonsten müsste dann wohl eine 8kanalige Soundkarte das Richtige sein. Die ersten 6 Kanäle für die 5.1 Anlage, die letzten Beiden für die Ausspielung auf den Mixer.

Die Auswahl ist da groß. zB ESI Quatafire 610, M Audio FastTrack, wobei ich bei ESI die Treiber und auch das Controlcenter sehr gut finde. zu MAudio kann ich nichts sagen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (11. August 2008)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Dieses 2.0 Signal, soll es ein kodiertes DolbySurround werden, das gesendet wird, oder ist die 5.1 unerheblich für die Webradio-Sache ?


Die 5.1-Anlage ist rein für Audio-Output, wird also bei der Webradiosache nicht eingebunden.
Das Schaltschema sollte etwa so aussehen:

```
PC --+-(5.1)---> 5.1 Anlage
 |   |
 |   `-(2.0)---> Mischpult
 |                |
 `-------------<--´
```



> Ansonsten müsste dann wohl eine 8kanalige Soundkarte das Richtige sein. Die ersten 6 Kanäle für die 5.1 Anlage, die letzten Beiden für die Ausspielung auf den Mixer.
> 
> Die Auswahl ist da groß. zB ESI Quatafire 610, M Audio FastTrack, wobei ich bei ESI die Treiber und auch das Controlcenter sehr gut finde. zu MAudio kann ich nichts sagen


Ok, ich werd mich mal umsehen

PS: Du plenkst (Erster Quote)


----------



## chmee (12. August 2008)

Felix Kunsmann hat gesagt.:


> PS: Du plenkst (Erster Quote)



Danke für den Tip, habe ich nie daran gedacht  Kannte ich auch noch nicht, den Begriff. Aber ich bleibe wohl bei der Schreibweise..

mfg chmee


----------

